# Have fun!/Have a good time!



## Orreaga

How do you tell someone "Have fun!" (or "Have a good time!") in your language?  The context would be in speaking to someone before they leave on vacation or holiday.


----------



## sotranslator

In Spanish, I would say: ¿Pásatelo bien! o ¡Disfruta!


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish:*

Singular Pidä hauskaa!
Plural: Pitäkää hauskaa!

(Literally: Keep fun!)


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian*: Érezd jól magad!


----------



## federicoft

*Italian*:
_divertiti! _(singular)
_divertitevi! _(plural)


----------



## jaxavi

Also in Spanish:

¡Que te la pases bien! (singular)
¡Que se la pasen bien! (plural)

Diviértete (singular)
Diviértanse (plural)


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:
Divirta-se. 
Bom divertimento.


----------



## Δημήτρης

*In Greek:*
Καλά να περάσεις! (singular)
Καλά να περάσετε! (plural)


----------



## DearPrudence

French:

*Amuse-toi bien ! *(to one friend)*
Amusez-vous bien ! *(to several persons or formal)


----------



## MarX

In Indonesian:

*Selamat bersenang-senang!*

Although honestly, many of the young people say *Have fun!*


In Spanish you could also say:

*Divertíte!*


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*:
Veel plezier!
Amuseer je!

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## origumi

Hebrew:

תעשה חיים ta`ase khayim = "make life"

and many other alternatives.


----------



## Volcano

*Turkish:

İyi eğlenceler*


----------



## mohamed264

In Arabic

have agood time=امضى وقتا سعيدا
have fun=استمتع بوقتك


----------



## email2delia

In Romanian:

Vacanță plăcută!


----------



## arielipi

Hebrew:
enjoy תהנה tehene, teheni (male/female)


----------



## luitzen

West Frisian:

_In soad wille tawinske! _- A lot of fun wished to (you).


----------



## Grefsen

*Norwegian:

Ha det gøy! - *Have fun!*

Ha det moro! - *Have a good time!


----------



## SuperXW

The closest translations in Chinese: 
玩得开心！ "Play happily!"
旅途愉快！ "(On) journey (wish you) glad!"
You can see the structure is very different to English, that's why most Chinese students have a hard time on understanding and memorizing "Have fun!" "Have a good time!" Now I see many other languages don't use "have fun" style either.


----------



## learnerr

Orreaga said:


> How do you tell someone "Have fun!" (or "Have a good time!") in your language?  The context would be in speaking to someone before they leave on vacation or holiday.


   Russian: no translation, we say other things. Before an weekend, this depends; before a holiday, this depends on the holiday ("Happy New Year!" is the most frequent one on New Year's eve, but sometimes they wish to "have a nice holiday" ("хорошо отпраздновать") as well); before vacations, the good wish can go like "to find good rest, to reaccumulate vigour" ("хорошо отдохнуть, набраться сил"). In the first two cases, it might be as simple as saying goodbye ("До понедель&shy;ника!" – "Till Monday!"). Almost forgot: we do sometimes say "хорошо провести время" ("to spend time well"), but this may sound clumsy as a wish, since it has to be said in infinitive, with the implied "Желаю" ("I wish"), and is soo long.


----------



## apmoy70

Δημήτρης said:


> *In Greek:*
> Καλά να περάσεις! (singular)
> Καλά να περάσετε! (plural)


Also, *«καλή διασκέδαση»*
[kaˈli ði.aˈsceðasi] (both fem.) --> _(Have a) Good entertainment_

MoGr fem. *«διασκέδαση»* [ði.aˈsceðasi] --> _entertainment, amusement, fun_ < Classical deverbal 3rd declension fem. noun *«διασκέδασις» dĭăskédasis* (nom. sing.), *«διασκεδάσεως» dĭăskĕdắsĕōs* (gen. sing.) --> _scattering_ < Classical verb *«διασκεδάννυμι» dĭăskĕdắnnumĭ* & *«διασκεδανύω» dĭăskĕdănúō*, MoGr *«διασκεδάζω»* [ði.asceˈðazo] --> _to scatter, disperse, (ΜοGr) to entertain oneself_ < compound; Classical adverb and preposition *«διά» diá* --> _in two, apart, through_ (PIE *dis- _apart_ cf Lat. dis-, Alb. ç- _apart_) + Classical athematic verb *«σκεδάννυμι» skĕdắnnumĭ* --> _to scatter, spring, drive apart_ (PIE *(s)kd-n-eh₂- _to split, strew out_ cf Skt. स्खदते (skhadate), _to destroy_, Av. scin̩daiieiti, _to break, destroy_).

The semantic shift from _scattering_ > _entertainment_ for «διασκέδασις» happened in the middle ages. A Byzantine with the phrase *«διασκεδανύω μοι τήν θλίψιν» diaskedanýō mo̯i tḗn thlíp͡sin* would mean _to dissipate my sorrow_, and the best way to achieve that, was by providing entertainment to oneself.


----------



## ilocas2

Orreaga said:


> The context would be in speaking to someone before they leave on vacation or holiday.



Czech:

Ať se vám tam líbí. ~ May you like it there.


----------



## spindlemoss

You can't really command someone to "have" something in Welsh, so you'd say:
*
Mwynha! *[mʊi̯nˈhaː/mʊɨ̯nˈhaː] |* Mwynhewch! *[mʊi̯nˈhɛu̯χ/mʊɨ̯nˈhɛu̯χ]
*
Joia! *[ˈdʒɔi̯a] |* Joiwch! *[ˈdʒɔi̯ʊχ] (more colloquial)

Both mean "Enjoy!" (singular informal | plural or singular formal).


----------



## franknagy

Encolpius said:


> *Hungarian*: Érezd jól magad!


Jó utat! = Have a good journey.


----------



## fitka

In farsi

have agood time=  اوقات خوشی داشته باشید
have fun=خوش بگذره


----------

